# Lion via App Store



## Whitehill (Jul 1, 2011)

This seems very convenient - to get a major upgrade via the App Store.  I have two concerns ...

(1) I have DSL at a creeping 3 mbit and have heard a rumor that Lion is about 4 gb.  This transaction will take a while.

(2) Several times in the past I have had to go back to an "install" DVD to perform an archiving re-install to get my system back to something like normal.  How would I do that with Lion?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 1, 2011)

1) Yup, but you can pause and resume downloads so you don't have to start over if interrupted.

2) Once you download Lion, burn the install package to a DVD, or keep it on a flash drive or external hard drive. To reinstall, install Snow Leopard first from your Snow Leopard DVD, then apply Lion from the archive you saved.


----------



## fryke (Jul 1, 2011)

If you'll look inside the package, you'll even find a disk image that you'll be able to burn on a single layer DVD.


----------



## SGilbert (Jul 2, 2011)

"2) Once you download Lion, burn the install package to a DVD, or keep it on a flash drive or external hard drive. To reinstall, install Snow Leopard first from your Snow Leopard DVD, then apply Lion from the archive you saved."

Then this approach, by Apple, is even more 'bass-ackwards' than just a download.  I hereby protest!


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 2, 2011)

I wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't for the whole having to upgrade from Snow Leopard. I prefer to totally have a clean install and while I guess you can have a clean install of Snow Leopard and then upgrading. This just seems totally weird and I feel like it might create some problems.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 2, 2011)

SGilbert said:


> Then this approach, by Apple, is even more 'bass-ackwards' than just a download.  I hereby protest!



I dunno.  If this is the worst thing that happens to me in my life, I'd still be able to say I had a pretty damn good life.

No biggie.


----------



## fryke (Jul 2, 2011)

icemanjc said:


> I wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't for the whole having to upgrade from Snow Leopard. I prefer to totally have a clean install and while I guess you can have a clean install of Snow Leopard and then upgrading. This just seems totally weird and I feel like it might create some problems.



Please read my post two above yours... Solves your problem perfectly, no?


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I got that, which made me ask that question. It seems like it's such a small installer compared to even Snow Leopard which makes me wonder even if do burn it to a DVD, do you still need Snow Leopard to install the base of Lion?


----------



## fryke (Jul 3, 2011)

Nope. The installer _is_ quite a bit smaller but can be used for clean installing a machine. There's only really *ONE* big trouble I foresee: People who originally planned not to upgrade to Snow Leopard and are running 10.4 or 10.5 on their Intel Core2Duo machines and decide to go Lion in a couple of months, when there won't be any more Snow Leopard DVDs and MacBoxSets in stores. They simply won't be able to get to the Mac App Store and therefore won't be able to upgrade. Officially.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 10, 2011)

Actually, Snow Leopard setups up a "bootable" partition on your disk to make repairs and what not and can repair itself. Using a combination of a bootable partition and access to the internet, it can get whatever it needs to make things right again.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 11, 2011)

Snow Leopard did not create a secondary bootable partition on either my Mac mini nor my MacBook Air.  Each have a single Snow Leopard partition, and I was never presented an option of creating a secondary "emergency" partition during the Snow Leopard install.

Lion may -- but Snow Leopard didn't, at least not in my case on any of my Mac computers.


----------



## fryke (Jul 12, 2011)

Scott probably meant Lion. However, such a partition doesn't solve "everything", because if the hard drive's hosed, you'll still need a bootable device, so I'd still burn that DVD-R.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2011)

I am surprised that no one in this thread posted the MacWorld link How to make a bootable Lion install disc or drive. I was able to download once, put the installer on a USB2 thumb drive and then load it on my other two Macs, without downloading it three times.


----------

